# Hatteras Island Fishing Report from this past weekend....



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Fished with Ward and his Girlfriends Dad. There were a few drummies to be caught on sea mullet and spot. We were just North of the Point. All in all a great trip. Just got getting the pics today. I think Ward ended up with 6 over the weekend. I caught 3 and Mr Barnett caught 1.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nice report & nice gallery of shots!
looks like those fish were citation sized too!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*How can i*

get them to show in the post. 
I think all but 1 was over 40.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

red drum over 40 in nc are citation.

for pics -- go to the "Fishing Bible" forum -- there is a thread titled how to post pics 
hope this helps


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Something is showing up in the post..*

There are little boxes with x's in the post. 
Thanks but I knew the fish over 40 were citations. I am from NC 


Hahaha
I got it!!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Rob does Fishing Combat Style....*

Ward Does fishing ******* style with the no shirt on under the waders.....We all look a little crazy because it was probably close to 3am when most of these were taken.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Very nice fishies....................


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jeb i saw you on my way home from hatteras on sunday mid day on 64..white titan with pvc rod tube in the back with a dog kennel?  


thought i recognized that mug 




Jesse


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce guys....*

I see our old fishing spot is still good...I'm leaving right after this post. GPS spot number 12 right? Ward/Jeb? I think I still have it. BUt if not, Call me and tell what color rag you tied on the post this time. Ill change it when Im through for next time.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

perdy work...how many did you end up with?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> perdy work...how many did you end up with?


 Justin,fish are as spread out and thick as I've seen them in yrs.. Imo they may be on N beach like the ole days once this weather snaps and does like it is suppose to.... Seeya when ya get here...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> perdy work...how many did you end up with?


first post indicates a 10 count -- good luck this weekend Justin!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice job, pretty,pretty.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Jebson38 said:


> Ward Does fishing ******* style with the no shirt on under the waders.....We all look a little crazy because it was probably close to 3am when most of these were taken.


Red aint dead. Jeb had a blast. Let me know next time and we'll try em again. Ryan, I would wish you good luck....but somehow I feel you don't need it. Oh yea quick little thing. caught 2 or three on my dads new nitro.......love that rod.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Ryan got a nice 48 and 52 incher last night .. JAM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

he!!!purty werk...see...yer knots all held!

Congrats fellas! cya @ the stripa tourney


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhh..........*

The Striper Tourny........Maybe I can win a rod this year!!!!!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thebeachcaster said:


> The Striper Tourny........Maybe I can win a rod this year!!!!!!!!


Ward,

Ya hater


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ward,
> 
> Ya hater


Al, ya cheater


And it is no surprise to me that Ryan got into em. Nice.........


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

My biggest...So far....52 to the fork...I knew I had a big fish.


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

i figured as soon as i left they'd hit the beach. congrats man


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish guys... Hey Ward, were they caught on the Saltiga? I've caught a few on mine before I sold it. It was on of the smoothest reel to fight the fish that I've ever had.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*The AC*

Al,Teo, Neil....When is the AC heading down? We need to get our North VS South Weekend lined up. I know Ward, Ryan, Kramer, Jose, Justin and I would be down. 
Still want to see the sand spike throwing contest!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It's on, whenever you want.... and who's Justin? Tweed? Oh.. and you forgot our half Asian but all AC brother NewsJeff.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Al,Teo, Neil....When is the AC heading down? We need to get our North VS South Weekend lined up. I know Ward, Ryan, Kramer, Jose, Justin and I would be down.
> Still want to see the sand spike throwing contest!


its game on. we can finally get that bimmini down and ya'll corn fed boys can get your azzes handed to you by the rice boys


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

im justin (jebs brother)...unless he was including some other justin, which wouldnt surprise me all that much

hey ryan...after i left did you happen to see the kid that sunk that stingsilver into his arm again? i want to know how they got that bad boy out. i just wet myself thinking about it though


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK, where to start.........*

Knots...MY albright is different from a lot of other albrights. After seeing a lot of em tied, I think everyone has their own way of tying it. Same is true for the BT......Knot tying challenge????sure, why knot My albright is stronger than my BT to whatever.....at least I think so. I fish what gives me confidence and I did not loose a single fish at the shocker connection. Put a huge sand tiger on the beach a few months ago....and that is like winching in a bundle of cinder blocks. Can someone do it better? Sure. But I still aint gonna let em tie my s#$t. And I think I got my bt as good as it will ever get All this aside, I would still like to get up with the AC and tie knots. 


Teo........SOLD YOUR SALTIGA???!!!! wish you would of called me first. I want another one. Don't want to get all in your buisness, but why Caught four on mine one was like 46 or 47. Loved it. Smooth.....have a friend that doesn't like the drag in his and it sounds fishy to me. Cause mine is like silk. need to put the faster breaks back in cause I finaly got mine figured out.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

thebeachcaster said:


> Teo........SOLD YOUR SALTIGA???!!!! wish you would of called me first. I want another one. Don't want to get all in your buisness, but why Caught four on mine one was like 46 or 47. Loved it. Smooth.....have a friend that doesn't like the drag in his and it sounds fishy to me. Cause mine is like silk. need to put the faster breaks back in cause I finaly got mine figured out.


I lost my job, hit the umemployment for a little bit, doing granite countertop now. It was either the Cadilac or the toyota of reel. I had to get rid of the cadilac to get fun for fishing trips. I'll get another when things back to normal. Also got rid of the chrome rocket, orange mag elite, lami, HDX and 525mag. I'm glad I got bunch of tackles before I took the hit. I now fish w/ st croix, the Nail, grandwave 30 and 525mag.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Threads*

Okay guys, no thread-jacking overhere...things might get ugly if I have to start moderating....


There are a few Justins on here.

Stix- Justin Thomas, Jebs Brother
Tweed, er, TreedNC- Justin from out around Charlotte?
And, Fishinaddiction I think is another Justin.

Ill try to work on some ideas for a friendly contest. I do think we need to work out the sand spike throwing contest, and who can eat the most menhaden in one minute.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> ...and who can eat the most menhaden in one minute.


Hands down, my money's on Al...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> Okay guys, no thread-jacking overhere...things might get ugly if I have to start moderating....
> 
> 
> There are a few Justins on here.
> ...


 I think you'd probably do a little better in a Spot eatin contest...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There're are 4 of us in the AC. Each one of us is good at certain thing. I'm throwing sandspikes, Neil's tying knots, Al's eating bunkers, NJ's drinking beers. Let's get it on. 

btw, I forgot how was the throwing sandspikes come about? Why is it part of the challenge?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> There're are 4 of us in the AC. Each one of us is good at certain thing. I'm throwing sandspikes, Neil's tying knots, Al's eating bunkers, NJ's drinking beers. Let's get it on.
> 
> btw, I forgot how was the throwing sandspikes come about? Why is it part of the challenge?


Teo, I think ya got it backwards Al's good at drinking beer and Jeff's good at eating bunker.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*And how long*

have we been kicking this dead horse? Me with the backlash picking demo......and on, and on, and on............


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Teo, I think ya got it backwards Al's good at drinking beer and Jeff's good at eating bunker.


Al drinks often, but not alot. I'd bet everything I got that Jeff will outdrink Al anytime, even after a hang over. Al's limit is 5 and nap 2 hours, 3 more and nap 6 hrs, wakes up drink 3 more beers, cast out a bait and has to go home walk the dog, cuz the wife takes the kid shopping. Al call his friends for fishing report and ask them to save him some baits.  Jeff drink all that at one setting. Actually any of could do that in once sitting, but Al.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thebeachcaster said:


> have we been kicking this dead horse? Me with the backlash picking demo......and on, and on, and on............



Stop bein a hater...rub lil Budda's belly and ya might get a Wheeler custom rod this year.




> Teo, I think ya got it backwards Al's good at drinking beer and Jeff's good at eating bunker.


Clay...I jus like takin tha last beer.

Dayum..a new topic shoulda been started..instead of this one bein hijacked.

Sorry Kenny and Ryan!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Al drinks often, but not alot. I'd bet everything I got that Jeff will outdrink Al anytime, even after a hang over. Al's limit is 5 and nap 2 hours, 3 more and nap 6 hrs, wakes up drink 3 more beers, cast out a bait and has to go home walk the dog, cuz the wife takes the kid shopping. Al call his friends for fishing report and ask them to save him some baits.  Jeff drink all that at one setting. Actually any of could do that in once sitting, but Al.


wait a stinkin minute..ur an @ss Craw Dink..

I can hold my own... I sleep cause I's been up fer 36 hours...while bein married an havin a kid. an then fishin!

Betcha never made a suicide trip to Buxton on a Friday nite and made it back fer yer kids 4th birthday on a Sunday @ 12:00pm on 2hrs of sleep!

BTW...NJ don't drink..he's nurses a beer lika baby .... and yer no longer welcome to the crib..ya bait waistn' bastidge...J/K


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> wait a stinkin minute..ur an @ss Craw Dink..
> 
> I can hold my own... I sleep cause I's been up fer 36 hours...while bein married an havin a kid. an then fishin!
> 
> ...


.
hehehe....

That's sort of suicide rune is a normal fishing trip for me. Take the striper tourney last year. about 2 hours nap the whole time and had to drive all the way back to Richmond (2 hours further than you). Kid and wife are excuse of being old and soft. You don't have what it takes anymore. 

Hey, you fishing this weekend? Might be the time to make that WALK. Is it W wind this weekend?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*mmmm*

Spothheads....

the bad thing is the scales are like popcorn kernals in your teeth....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

dayum stix...u done forgot my name lol


----------

